# Channeling my inner Sally Field



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I give this post a thumbs down


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I give this post a thumbs down


you beat out @garsh if you look at likes vs posts % , and @TrevP blows you both out of the water


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> you beat out @garsh if you look at likes vs posts % , and @TrevP blows you both out of the water


----------



## MalloryB. (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

No more likes for you, then. I'll save them for everyone else!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> No more likes for you, then. I'll save them for everyone else!


As long as I continue to get the funnies, I can support that plan.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> As long as I continue to get the funnies, I can support that plan.


But - we don't count funnies .


----------

